# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Сила в яйцах?

## HARON

Чем мы "мужики" гордимся.

----------


## Irina

Сила в умении ими пользоваться правильно

----------


## SDS

когда женщина утром говорит:
"спасибо, дорогой"

----------


## Irina

> когда женщина утром говорит:
> "спасибо, дорогой"


Не факт, что это искренне)) Кстати, а вы, мужики, умеете отличать когда врут по этому поводу, а когда нет?)))

----------


## SDS

умеем - мы ж не Абрамовичи

----------


## Irina

*SDS*,  тогда объясни в чем женский прокол, когда врём)))

----------


## SDS

в глазах

----------


## Irina

Так с утра в глазах сонных ничего не разберешь, а ночью ничего не видно

----------


## SDS

я взгляд спиной чувствую

----------


## HARON

> Так с утра в глазах сонных ничего не разберешь, а ночью ничего не видно


С утра как раз таки и видно!

----------


## Irina

Ну а если серьёзно, в чём действительно сила? Понятно, что многие своим хозяйством гордятся, но не думаю, что это главное. А вы, мужчины как считаете?

----------


## HARON

Думаю что сила любого мужчины в умении оказывать определенное влияние на женщину.

Пы.сы. Во загнул,аж сам не понял!

----------


## Irina

> определенное влияние


Требую объяснить что это такое

----------


## SDS

а я думаю, что если мозгов нет
так и яйца не помогут

----------


## vova230

Главное не инструмент, а умение им пользоваться.

----------


## HARON

> Требую объяснить что это такое


Думаю, что без меня уже обьяснили.

----------


## Irina

> Думаю, что без меня уже обьяснили


Не объяснили))  Может у тебя получится))

----------


## HARON

При встрече лучше покажу. На практике у меня это как-то лучше выходит.

----------


## Irina

> При встрече лучше покажу. На практике у меня это как-то лучше выходит.


  Ловлю на слове

----------


## SDS

Да нету в яйцах никакой силы
Вся сила в тактике и стратегии

----------


## Irina

> Вся сила в тактике и стратегии


А подробнее?))

----------


## SDS

такое впечатление - что я мужику пишу как бабу в постель затянуть

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, ну мне же интересно Что вы имеете ввиду под этим всем

----------


## SDS

так гуманоид я

----------


## HARON

> так гуманоид я



А "гуманоиды" долго не разговаривают! В пастель! И всё...атата

----------


## SDS

*HARON*, 
будешь мне такие "мультики" показывать
пошлю на 7-мь сибирских дырок

----------


## HARON

SDS----

----------


## SDS

что ж там за баба, что вы попами голыми трясёте по очереди??

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, а с чего ты взял, что баба?

----------


## SDS

и действительно?!?

----------


## Irina

> что ж там за баба, что вы попами голыми трясёте по очереди


Видимо по теме демонстрируют предмет гордости  :lol:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ай...яйца,тактика,Стратегия и тд и тп.....не в этом сила
Сила в умении любить=)
Лично я горжусь тем, что я люблю и любят меня!

----------


## SDS

*[Blood_DeMah]*, 
Люби! но помни, что тема хрупкая, её с годами сберечь надо уметь.

----------


## Vanya

в пpавде сила

----------

